# 13’ custom rainshadow for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

rainshadow spinner 13’.....5-8oz.....not used since built......believe it is a sur1567
50/50 split......built by hatteras jack
$235 shipped pp
$215 pick up


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Only price drop
$225 shipped pp
$200 pick up


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Re-opening
$220 shipped pp
price is firm


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Rod sold


----------

